# Bridgeport M value



## Mgdoug3 (Aug 15, 2021)

I currently have a M series milling machine. It's in good shape but I'm thinking about upgrading and getting away from the round ram.  I don't want to sell my mill until I buy the replacement first.  I really don't know what I should ask. 

I have a VFD to run the mill and a static converter to run the power feed.  I have a full set of B&S 7 collets, boxes full of B&S shell holder end mills, drill chucks and DRO on it.  It was a great mill to learn on but I really want a mill with a dovetail and I may start doing more machine work on the side.   

I have a couple of vices and rotatory tables but plan on keeping them.  I may even keep the end mills and make an adapter to use them.  I have 100s of end mills which would cost a fortune to replace. 

I'm terrible about selling equipment.  I tend to buy things and then never get rid of it.  I have a smaller Clausing lathe that I hardly use but it's in too good of shape to get rid of and it's nice to have two lathes sometimes. 

I don't have any pictures on my phone but it's in great condition for being close to 80 years old and the paint is good too.


----------



## talvare (Aug 15, 2021)

A lot of machinery value is dependent on the availability of machinery in your area. Where I live, I would say that a really nice M Head BP would probably sell for around $1500. Where you live it may be worth considerably more.

Ted


----------



## hwelecrepair (Aug 16, 2021)

Tough call.  Alot of the parts on that machines are obsolete, and not just the head.  If your column and turret are the style that has the bolts go through the column instead of the spider, that makes it even harder to get stuff for.  I think a great thing you go going for you is the collets.  If it is a short knee and short table, that could come in as a selling point as I hear alot of guys wanting to put the machine in their basements.

I think there is enough of a machinery base in KY/IN/OH/IL area that you aren't gonna get much for it.  My guess is you could get $750, but that is probably on the top end.  So ask a bit more than that, but don't be shocked when you get offers nearer the $500 is my guess.

Jon


----------



## jwmay (Aug 16, 2021)

The B and S specific tooling is probably worth something all by itself. I think it's (The mill is) worth more than $500. But the market will decide. You ask what you'd be happy to get. If nobody will pay that then you lower it or take the best offer you get...or keep it.
I guess I think if it's reasonably accurate and has tooling, its probably worth 12-1500. At that range in my area you find BP clones with 42" tables and dovetail rams . BP's still seem to be asking 3-10k no matter what condition. I have no idea who's buying them. Most of them look terrible or are just plain broken. But evidently people value them higher.


----------



## Mgdoug3 (Aug 16, 2021)

I had $1500 in my head if I include the 100s of end mills I have. It's a nice and tight mill but a bigger one will suit me better and I don't have space for two mills.


----------



## jwmay (Aug 16, 2021)

Sure you do. Just go get one of them yard sheds.  Get one with a gambrel roof. It'll hold the extra. Then you won't be like me and stalled on a project because you're waiting on an endmill and don't  want to break down your set up.


----------



## Aaron_W (Aug 17, 2021)

hwelecrepair said:


> Tough call.  Alot of the parts on that machines are obsolete, and not just the head.  If your column and turret are the style that has the bolts go through the column instead of the spider, that makes it even harder to get stuff for.  I think a great thing you go going for you is the collets.  If it is a short knee and short table, that could come in as a selling point as I hear alot of guys wanting to put the machine in their basements.
> 
> I think there is enough of a machinery base in KY/IN/OH/IL area that you aren't gonna get much for it.  My guess is you could get $750, but that is probably on the top end.  So ask a bit more than that, but don't be shocked when you get offers nearer the $500 is my guess.
> 
> Jon



Agree, emphasizing the size may help off set some of the draw backs. There are a lot of people out there interested in a knee mill smaller than a J head Bridgeport or clone, who may not know the M heads were smaller. From my understanding some of the M heads were not much larger than a Millrite.


----------



## hwelecrepair (Aug 17, 2021)

Just to clarify, my amount that I am talking about is just for the mill itself.  I am by no means an expert on tooling or what that is worth, I was just speaking to the machine since that is where my expertise is at.  

Jon


----------



## Orphanbrg (Nov 5, 2021)

Sent a PM on the your mill

Thanks,

Rick


----------

